
We bought Walmart’s $140 laptop so you wouldn’t have to - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1683910
======
teruakohatu
Dupe:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23593509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23593509)

